# Website works on one server, but not another



## Morgan19 (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm working on a client's website. It's worked fine on our test server but when we moved it over to his server this weekend, it started acting up as seen here.

Depending on what OS and browser combination you use* (see below), either the pages show up as actual HTML code (rather than a "normal" website) or the pages display properly but the javascript, rollovers, and server-side include don't work. I'm positive this has something to do with the client's server as it was working flawlessly before it was moved from ours to theirs. Could their server not be able to handle javascript for some reason? In all the sites I've designed, I've never seen anything like this.

*In general, it seems like the website displays properly in IE but the rollovers and include don't work. In Firefox, the site shows up as all HTML text.

m19


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Oct 10, 2005)

JavaScript can't be the issue here. Are you using some kind of server side script to serve the page? (PHP, ASP, etc).


----------



## Morgan19 (Oct 10, 2005)

Nope. All it is is straight .shtml from Dreamweaver, uploaded directly to the FTP site. The only thing server-side is the include navigation, navigation.shtml, that currently shows up as the blank rectangle in the top-left corner. But nothing like PHP or ASP, no.

m19


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2005)

Works fine for me in Safari & IE, fails in FireFox, Opera, & Lynx.

Check the config file on the clients server and make sure server side includes are enabled and that *.shtml* is listed as a vaild type (*.htm, .html, .php,* etc.).  It's not parsing the file...IE and Safari are compensating but the more anal browsers are strictly following the "rules".

http://www.devarticles.com/c/a/HTML/Using-SSI-to-Boost-Efficiency/1/


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 10, 2005)

The likely problem is that the server isn't sending a document's Content-Type HTTP header automatically as text/html (which it ought to). Some browsers will assume that.

You can either find out how to set the global HTTP headers for your server (it's different from Windows to Apache to whatever else), or you can put (as the first line in your <head> section of every document:

In XHTML:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html" />

In normal HTML:
<META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html">


----------



## Morgan19 (Oct 11, 2005)

texanpenguin said:
			
		

> In normal HTML:
> <META HTTP-EQUIV="Content-Type" CONTENT="text/html">



All the pages have that code already, unfortunately. For kicks I bumped the line up to the first one in the header but it didn't make a difference.



			
				mdnky said:
			
		

> Check the config file on the clients server and make sure server side includes are enabled and that *.shtml* is listed as a vaild type (*.htm, .html, .php,* etc.).  It's not parsing the file...IE and Safari are compensating but the more anal browsers are strictly following the "rules".[/url]



I'll see if I can do that, thanks.

m19


----------



## Morgan19 (Oct 11, 2005)

Another update: I'm checking with the server's administrator, but I've gotten several others' concensus that the server not having shtml/SSI enabled is indeed the issue. Assuming the admin turns them on, I'll post how it turns out. 

m19


----------



## mdnky (Oct 11, 2005)

A quick and simple way to see if that is the issue is to rename the file with a .html ending.  The nav portion that uses SSI won't work, but it should correct the loading issue in Firefox and Opera for everything else.


----------



## Morgan19 (Oct 12, 2005)

mdnky said:
			
		

> A quick and simple way to see if that is the issue is to rename the file with a .html ending.  The nav portion that uses SSI won't work, but it should correct the loading issue in Firefox and Opera for everything else.



Yep, it works perfectly as an .html file. Guess that answers that! Thanks to everyone who helped. 

m19


----------

